
Ask HN: Is there a better way to manage assets and transactions aside from Mint - ychandler
The problems with Mint are<p>1&#x2F; Any Incoming Checking - Savings transactions are considered as Income 
2&#x2F; WRT Investments, they sometimes categorize stocks sold as income 
3&#x2F; I need to tag outgoing money if I am investing in an IRA&#x2F;investments vehicle otherwise this is categorized as spending<p>What would be ideal is for a system to categorize<p>1&#x2F; All credit card spending as Spending
2&#x2F; Auto-Tag investments as Assets and not Income
3&#x2F; Discard Checking-Savings and Savings-Checking transfers as income or hide altogether<p>Manually, I have been able to hide transactions but it seems excessive, especially with Mint knowing what the source and destination accounts are.<p>Does anyone at HN have a better idea on how to configure Mint or another software?
======
kspaans
Ledger (ledger-cli.org) is very flexible. So if you know what you want from
the outset you can layout your accounts to achieve what you want. It has some
nice defaults too for things like capital gains.

------
rabidonrails
I've moved over to personal capital which has a nicer dashboard around
investing rather than budgeting.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Seconded on Personal Capital.

------
jcrben
I pay for pocketsmith.com - not perfect, but decently polished and much more
responsive to their users.

